# Game 72: Heat @ Bulls (3/26/09 8:00pm)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Thursday, March 26th, 2009 | 8:00 pm | TV: TNT*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups* 

[url=http://www.nba.com/playerfile/dwyane_wade/index.html?nav=page][/url]



*Heat Bench*
Michael Beasley
Daequan Cook
James Jones
Luther Head
Joel Anthony
Chris Quinn
Yakhouba Diawara
Jamaal Magloire
Mark Blount
Dorell Wright​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat go for the season sweep, but the last two games have gone down to the wire. 

This is gonna be a tough game to win. The Bulls are like 8-1 in their last 9 home games with the only loss coming to the Lakers. And they're 5-1 in their last 6 games.

Hopefully Wade can bounce back after last night's rough game.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

.
.
.








.
.
.
Maybe this time will top the last two? :yes:​


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

I dont feel good about this one. Chicago is playing well as of late and we're playing a back to back at their place.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

We need Wade to come back huge if we are going to win this one, which we should.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Why have three of the Bulls-Heat games been televised but I don't think a single Cavs-Heat one has been televised?


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

They usually have the #1 pick vs #2 pick slated for national TV.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Too bad the last one wasnt.

Its idiotic that all the Cavs/Heat games werent on National tv. 1 was on NBA tv but not many have it.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Yup. I don't remember watching a bad Cavs-Heat game.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Smithian said:


> Why have three of the Bulls-Heat games been televised but I don't think a single Cavs-Heat one has been televised?


I think its only two. This one and Marion's finale are TNT. Were Heat/Bulls on ESPN for the first meeting?

This game will be tough, with or without Rose. They hated us after the first game (Spo's timeout), imagine how they feel now. Second night of a back-to-back, as well.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Yeah, the 1st Heat/Bulls meeting was on ESPN.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

UD and JO with a nice start.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Gotta pickup the defensive rebounding.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade with a nice start also - 9, 4 boards, 2 dimes and a block. Best little man shot blocker in league history!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Defensive rebounding...ahhh


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade lays it in at the buzzer, down 1.

Defensive rebounding...wtf?!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

26-25 Bulls after 1

We gave up too many 2nd chance points in that 1st. We got our share of them though.

Good quarter for Wade, UD and JO.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

When we go small with Beasley and Haslem, we get mauled on the boards. Early in the season before Joel started at center, Marion could make up for it at the 3, but any more, we simply can't afford to do that lineup, especially when the other team has a true center like Brad Miller in.

Spo looked like he was wondering if there were too many witnesses to kill Craig Sager on the spot.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

What is it with Beasley falling all over himself?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Rebound!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great charge drawn by JJ


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Head needs to relax he is playing at 100mph right now


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Geez, can we pleae get JO in?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Somehow we are outrebounding them by 1, but they have 2 more offensive boards than us.

Feels like we are getting owned.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice steal by Mario


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

We had a big rebounding edge early, thats why the rebounding edge is where it is. 

But since the last part of the 1st quarter, we've been getting killed.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Considering Beasley still hangs on the perimeter too much, it is so obvious JO is our only legit big man. Even though the record hasn't improved much since the trade, it is so easy to tell without him we wouldn't even be a factor int he playoffs.

I want Haslem in until Beasley startes rebounding tonight. He is hurting us right now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade for 3333


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Why were they just talking about what we lost by moving Mario for Moon? Did they forget that big guy down low they were just bragging about?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Once JO stops that dribble, he needs to kick the ball out.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Smithian said:


> Why were they just talking about what we lost by moving Mario for Moon? Did they forget that big guy down low they were just bragging about?


They said Miami didnt lose much by acquiring a Moon to replace Marion.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade2Moon!


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Wade2Moon!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

49-47 Miami at the half

Good half for Wade. 21-4-4-1

Gotta pickup the Defensive rebounding.

Damn, just noticed we're at 56% shooting for the game.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Haha... "Complaining to the ref?" "No, I was learning something."


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

When we're getting killed like this, it reminds me why I liked Joel Anthony. Yeah, Joel had a lot of trouble at times, but the dude hustled constantly and he gave us some blocked shots and energy. We've been BAD defensively at times since the all-star break and it is because when JO sits, we either have Jamaal who is to slow and doesn't bring much energy or Udonis who is a much more effective PF. Spoelstra is paid to make these decisions, but I am a Joel supporter.

I remember early in the season when people laughed at me for wanting to start Joel and Udonis and bring Mike off the bench, but when we did, we won more. When we stopped starting Joel, Jamaal gave us more, but our team slumped. Yeah, Jamaal obviously as an individual produces more, but we're better as a team with Joel Anthony in at center. Our big men aside from JO are terrible on the boards and rebounding tonight... I am sick of seeing a high energy guy sit in street clothes as Jamaal gets out performed by younger, quicker guys.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, we're still getting killed on the glass.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

I am sick of Tyrus Thomas celebrating and stuff... All I know about Tyrus is he was a crying b- in his first career game when Posey punished him for the same stuff he's doing tonight.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Miami is playing no D in this half


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Dear lord, I can't believe I am saying this, but maybe we need to give Quinn some burn to get the offense into a rhythm. Our offense is having one of those quarters where the PG does basically nothing but try to get the ball to Wade and watch him.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

I'd love to see our enforcer Magloire go in and put Tyrus Thomas on his ***...he is annoying


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Stand around and watch Wade try and do EVERYTHING...

What the hell happened in the past two weeks? We went from being a force on offense, to being absolutely awful to watch.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Beasley needs to crap or get off the pot tonight, because he is hurting us badly tonight.

We're being so soft tonight... The Bulls are taking it to us tonight. We're on our heels.

I wonder if we put Beasley and Magloire in tonight together if we'd get a single rebound out of them.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

DQ for 3 said:


> Stand around and watch Wade try and do EVERYTHING...
> 
> What the hell happened in the past two weeks? We went from being a force on offense, to being absolutely awful to watch.


I miss Chris Quinn... Atleast his slow self forced us to run the offense.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

How many times can a team score right at the end of the shot clock in one game? Seems like the Heat play good D for like 21 seconds, but then the Bulls find a way to score right at the end of the shot clock.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Salmons and Hinrich hitting the roleplayer shots that our guys aren't


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

How do you make a mistake on D right after a timeout?


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Did I mention how much I hate Beasley and Haslem in together?

BRAD MILLER IS OUT HUSTLING! US!

TYRUS!

OH MY GOD! WE SUCK!


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Man, Tyrus is annoying.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Ok, that is just pathetic letting Brad Miller get a rebound leading to that. They deserve to get embarrassed now with this effort.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Cant stop them and cant rebound :nonono:


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Thirteen point run by the Bulls...


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

We are getting killed out there. I am very disappointed with everybody out there. Bad substitutions, no hustle and no effort.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Is Wade going to save us this time? Does this team even deserve another D-Wade bailout?


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

why the **** DOES SPOELSTRA NOT HAVE US GOING FOR REBOUNDS!! He keeps trying to get us to defend the break and NOBODY is trying for a rebound.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

79-63 Bulls after 3

Horrible, horrible quarter.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

And Jamaal somehow loses a ball through his legs. Joel is better for this team than him.

15 point run by the Bulls.

The Bulls aren't even playing that great... We just look awful.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

myst said:


> why the **** DOES SPOELSTRA NOT HAVE US GOING FOR REBOUNDS!! He keeps trying to get us to defend the break and NOBODY is trying for a rebound.


We've gotten to the ball about 5 straight missed shots and had each ball go through our hands... Or in Jamaal's case, through his legs.


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

Wade has to be superman again... this team needs wade to be superman every game or we would be in the lottery


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

I go on my twice a week Joel Anthony rant, and this third quarter proved my point.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Thank God, the big guy gave us SOMETHING.


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

lok magloire cant win a jumpball vs hinrich?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Head fouls a jump shooter. He commits way too many bad fouls.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

What an enforcer Jamaal is! He has cut our deficit from 15 to... Wait. No he hasn't. Still 15. he's an enforcer!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Beasley is way off today


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Beasley is off tonight. We just dont have a 2nd scorer tonight.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

I was dreading a lineup of Magloire and Beasley together tonight... Oh dear God. It's happening.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Thankyou for laying his *** out, Wade.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

What a disaster


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Smithian said:


> Thankyou for laying his *** out, Wade.


Nope, that was our enforcer, Jamaal :yes:


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

I apologize, I was very wrong, it was Jamaal. He just improved from HORRIFIC to a much more bearable AWFUL in my book tonight. I hate Joakim Noah.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

5th or 6th, no matter where we finish, we are not winning on the road with this team.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

If we're getting blown out, keep Udonis and JO on the bench and let their legs rest a bit. Unless Wade goes off, we're done.

I hope Spo see's something I don't see.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

How ironic is it that the one night Ben Gordon doesn't go off, the Bulls trash us


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Oh, this is absolutely pathetic. I am ready for someone to get lay someone out. This is horrible. If Spoelstra wants to show somethign to me after this blowout, he'd start guys like Diawara, Joel, and maybe even Quinn next game. Maybe show these guys that this horse crap won't fly down the stretch.

Oh, THANKS guys! You're showing up when you're down 21! Takes real men to show talent when the pressure is gone!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

6-0 run yet still down 16.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

This team cannot win consistently without Cook playing significant minutes.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

Why are there still starters in this game?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

And again the Bulls score with shot clock running out.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

jeez, and now the barrage of 3's are coming.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

And another 3.

All our flaws are being shown tonight.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade with only 10 points in the 2nd half. But the rest of the team only has 20 after the Beasley basket.


----------



## BigZep (Jan 14, 2005)

I don't post here much anymore but...When your team is struggling to make a shot(besides wade of course) You would think putting someone like Cook in the game could get something going..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

BigZep said:


> I don't post here much anymore but...When your team is struggling to make a shot(besides wade of course) You would think putting someone like Cook in the game could get something going..


The problem is that he's been really struggling for a while now. But we badly need him to turn his game around soon.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat lose 106-87 

Horrible 2nd half leads to yet another road loss. 

Wade got no help on offense and we just couldnt get stops or rebounds. The Bulls shot 56%,were 8-15 from 3 and out rebounded us by 8, after Miami had a 6 or 7 rebounding edge in the 1st quarter.

And we're now in the 6th spot :uhoh:


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

This is a down in the dirt *** beating.

I'm sorry, I am about to say some sucky player names, but we need to get back to playing players like Chris Quinn, Yakhouba Diawara, and Joel Anthony. None of those guys are better individually then the players infront of them, but they all are big time hustlers, understand their role, buy into the scheme, and have experienced greater team success than those who have replaced them.

I am ready to go back to the high energy guys who got it done without a real big man and without the spot light. The level of intensity has just dropped off the map since those guys have been replaced by Head, Moon, and Jamaal. Yeah, none of those guys have played badly since the all-star break, but something just isn't right about this team with them on the court, especially when Wade isn't going off to cover it up.


----------



## BigZep (Jan 14, 2005)

Wade3 said:


> The problem is that he's been really struggling for a while now. But we badly need him to turn his game around soon.


That's not a problem. It's like telling Ben Gordon he'll lose minutes because his shot is off. These guys are volume shooters, you don't break them outta slumps by sitting them.

Spolestra is playing this ALL WRONG.


----------



## BigZep (Jan 14, 2005)

Smithian said:


> This is a down in the dirt *** beating.
> 
> I'm sorry, I am about to say some sucky player names, but we need to get back to playing players like Chris Quinn, Yakhouba Diawara, and Joel Anthony. None of those guys are better individually then the players infront of them, but they all are big time hustlers, understand their role, buy into the scheme, and have experienced greater team success than those who have replaced them.
> 
> I am ready to go back to the high energy guys who got it done without a real big man and without the spot light. The level of intensity has just dropped off the map since those guys have been replaced by Head, Moon, and Jamaal. Yeah, none of those guys have played badly since the all-star break, but something just isn't right about this team with them on the court, especially when Wade isn't going off to cover it up.


Very good post. From the games I've seen on TV, Dwyane is really covering some of these guys lack of hustle. There seems to be no scrapping among the other 4 on the court, just complacency, especially on the boards.. For Jermaine to avg 5reb a game...Is an absolute joke.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

BigZep said:


> That's not a problem. It's like telling Ben Gordon he'll lose minutes because his shot is off. These guys are volume shooters, you don't break them outta slumps by sitting them.
> 
> Spolestra is playing this ALL WRONG.


DQ has had all the opportunities to break out of it, but since the all star break, the guy has not been the same.

Since the all star break he shooting 35% from the field and just 32.5% from 3. Thats a near 10% drop-off from the 3pt line from before the all star break.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

BigZep said:


> That's not a problem. It's like telling Ben Gordon he'll lose minutes because his shot is off. These guys are volume shooters, you don't break them outta slumps by sitting them.
> 
> Spolestra is playing this ALL WRONG.


Spo is so back and forth with his rotation its maddening. Not a single one of our wings ever gets consistent minutes because as soon as one of them plays bad, he is benched and someone else gets a shot. It's like he doesn't understand that players are slaves to percentages and not everyone is going to hit his shots all the time. There really is no reason to all of a sudden bench Cook, you can't just hope he magically breaks out of a slump due to being benched. He will shoot his way out of it, like every other player in NBA history.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

If I am Spo, my next starting lineup is Quinn-Wade-Diawara-Haslem-Joel. Light fires under A LOT of butts. That team in my opinion could win a game or two just by hustling, running the offense, and playing defense.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Smithian said:


> If I am Spo, my next starting lineup is Quinn-Wade-Diawara-Haslem-Joel. Light fires under A LOT of butts. That team in my opinion could win a game or two just by hustling, running the offense, and playing defense.


Wow, talk about an over-reaction :laugh:


----------



## BigZep (Jan 14, 2005)

Smithian said:


> If I am Spo, my next starting lineup is Quinn-Wade-Diawara-Haslem-Joel. Light fires under A LOT of butts. That team in my opinion could win a game or two just by hustling, running the offense, and playing defense.


Lighting a fire is pulling a player during the game(short leash), embarrassing him but getting the message across(it shows you tried giving him a chance and he's not getting it). What you're suggesting is pissing players off, the wrong way.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

The Beasley/UD front court killed us tonight. I wish there was a stat to show how much the Heat were out-rebounded by when those 2 were playing in the front court at the same time.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Wade3 said:


> Wow, talk about an over-reaction :laugh:


I believe you laughed pretty hard to early in the season when I called for Beasley to the bench... Looking back, it was a pretty good move.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Smithian said:


> I believe you laughed pretty hard to early in the season when I called for Beasley to the bench... Looking back, it was a pretty good move.


I did? :whoknows:

We suck on the road to begin with, but since the Orlando game on February 22, we have had a chance to win every road game we've played in the 4th quarter, other than tonight. Benching 3 starters after 1 blowout road loss is an over reaction.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I brought this up a couple of games ago. Not being able to win on the road is so reminiscent of the 03-04 season.

Both are young teams that just couldnt win on the road but were very good at home.

In 03-04, the Heat went 29-12 at home and 13-28 on the road.

So far this season, Miami is 25-11 at home and 13-23 on the road.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Nope, went back and looked, you did not. It was a couple others, my apologies.

And I am not overreacting to just tonight. I am going back all the way to the Hawks game on the 27th of February. Aside from when we beat Boston, every single win after that loss has been a Wade with 50 game or against someone plain awful. Our level of play has been dropping. We've gone from having "it" to pretty much very little chemisty. I mean, it's not that they don't like eachother, it is just that they have been lacking in effort, don't feel eachother on the court, and are starting to accept losses.

I stil trust that this team will pull it together for the playoffs, but there's a huge difference in playing Atlanta or the Celtics or Magic.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

I'm good with giving Diawara minutes for a game or two, get things in check - if not with a W, atleast intangibly 

Also giving minutes to Quinn & Joel over the other guys though? I'll pass. Maybe Quinn cause he can hit the three.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wow this team **** the bed all of a sudden. Lost 5 of the last 7

The only good news is, Philly has about as tough a schedule as we do. I believe we're tied head to head the 5th seed could come down to the wire. Lets hope this team pulls their heads out of their asses soon.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

NewAgeBaller said:


> Also giving minutes to Quinn & Joel over the other guys though? I'll pass. Maybe Quinn cause he can hit the three.


Chris Quinn showed flashes this year. Ever since he has been out, the offense has at times just stopped moving, we miss the extra shooter, and Luther Head obviously needs to be roped back in and be told to slow down. Last night would have been very good for him, especially when Derrick Rose was 100% and Kirk Hinrich wouldn't have left him in the dust.

As far as Joel, we just look at his individual performance, and it hasn't been great, but he is a high energy guy, and it shows when he is in or out of the game, especially defensively and on the boards. Yeah, Magloire is probably the better individual player, but the energy level just drops with with him. Yeah, I may put too much stock into it, but we're 17-11 when Joel starts and are 4-7 when he isn't active at all. When Jamaal Magloire starts, we're 5-5 and are an acceptable 15-13 in games Jamaal doesn't play. I'm not saying either guy should start over JO on a consistent basis, but Joel just gives us a jolt in the arm at times when he is in and we need a game to remind JO that we're not beyound sitting him here in Miami if his level of play isn't high. I'll be the first to say he is beyond crap offensively, but early in the season, he gave us big blocks and was a physical presence defensively. Also, he did the little things the Heat were known for at the beginning of the year; he ran the court, made hustle plays, and took the action to the opponent. Since the all-star break, we've been out hustled consistently, have been slown up and down the court even when JO is on the bench, and have really turned into reactors.

Yeah, I trust we'll turn it on in the playoffs, but we're in a lot of trouble if we lose the 5 seed.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Smithian said:


> If I am Spo, my next starting lineup is Quinn-Wade-Diawara-Haslem-Joel. Light fires under A LOT of butts. That team in my opinion could win a game or two just by hustling, running the offense, and playing defense.


I actually agree with this. I don't care who it pisses off. In fact i'd want them pissed off because they're pissing me off with their lack of effort. Our current starting lineup is getting embarrased. The Heat are by far last in the league in winning 1st quarters(28%.) They are also pretty trashing in 4th quarters. When they play their best basketball is when the bench is getting the bulk of their minutes, coincidence?


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

Is Cook the only player to practically lose their ability to shoot the 3 after winning a 3 point contest?


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

sky, doubt it. Kapono slowed down a bit.

Daequan Cook isn't completely off right now shooting... Just overall down. I am glad he is struggling now and not in the playoffs.


----------

